# Suggestions For Getting Through An Unwanted Party?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My father is the head of a charity for a school where he is from. They have a fundraising party every year. It is a worthy cause, but my husband and I *hate *parties and clubs. Neither of us like to dance and my family likes to gossip too much for our taste; every party is some dress up competition. 

This is one of the reasons we eloped; the idea of a huge gathering where we are the centre of attention did not appeal to us at all. 

We have managed to avoid attending for years, but now my father asked us to come. I would have declined the invitation, but we just visited my husband's family for an anniversary party and I know my parents will bring that up if we don't come to my father's fundraising party. My father and I are very close, so we are doing this for my dear old daddy. 

How do you get through a function that you don't want to be at?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Use to be I'd drink my way through a function I didn't want to be at 

Is the function at a nice place at least? Could y'all try and put on a smile and enjoy the night? My H and I don't get out a lot, so we'd probably appreciate something like that. Sorry, I don't have any real advice.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

A few glasses of wine......


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Make an appearance. Smile. Have a drink (or not). Talk to a few people. Leave.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Drinks of course! And excuse yourself from having to talk to anyone who rubs you the wrong way. You can always leave early, too.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Reminding me to smile is great advice; sometimes people think that I am sad even when I am not. My face just has that look and it gets worse if I am actually unhappy. So I will smile so that nobody can tell I don't want to be there.

My husband suggested leaving after dinner, but nobody likes guests who eat and run. I think a three hour maximum would be fine.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm highly introverted so I have strategies for dealing with parties. I quickly find an out of the way spot to SIT (takes less energy that way). I have a 2 hour limit and I keep my schedule low key prior to the party. And I don't smile unless I feel like it. If they don't like my face then don't look at it or quit inviting me. I'm tired of pretending to like being places I don't want to be. 

I will smile at kids birthday parties because I want them to be liked. Me? I could care less.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

FirstYearDown said:


> Reminding me to smile is great advice; sometimes people think that I am sad even when I am not. My face just has that look and it gets worse if I am actually unhappy. So I will smile so that nobody can tell I don't want to be there.
> 
> My husband suggested leaving after dinner, but nobody likes guests who eat and run. I think a three hour maximum would be fine.


3 hours max? You'll be fine, just have a little pre-party fun  then you can't help but smile.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> A few glasses of wine......


Always works for me! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Mmmm...pre party sex is a great idea too!

I become drunk after only two glasses of wine. Though I am not a mean or belligerent drunk, I can make a huge ass of myself when I am tipsy. For this reason, I am going to be careful with the wine. I like weed; maybe I can smoke a spliff before. 

Mavash, I am extroverted but I still prefer small gatherings compared to large parties. I have never been a partier or a clubber.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

FirstYearDown said:


> Mmmm...pre party sex is a great idea too!
> 
> I become drunk after only two glasses of wine. Though I am not a mean or belligerent drunk, I can make a huge ass of myself when I am tipsy. For this reason, I am going to be careful with the wine. I like weed; maybe I can smoke a spliff before.
> 
> Mavash, I am extroverted but I still prefer small gatherings compared to large parties. I have never been a partier or a clubber.


Sex works too but I was talking about your second suggestion... Oh just do both


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Find a place AT the event to run off with hubby for a quickie


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:
Too much chance of being caught by my father or his friends.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you have to think about less as this thing you don't want to do, and think of it more as this thing you can do for your father. You know that it will make him happy to have you guys there and brag on his kids, so that's what you focus on.

I"m sure there are a dozen tiny things that you do just because it makes someone you love happy. How do you get through going to dinner at a restaurant you're not crazy about? Or watching the movie or sporting event that you're not really into? I'm guessing that you just make the best of it and focus on spending time with friends or holding hands while you watch something, right? It's the same thing here. Smile and say hi to the family friends. Then start scanning the room for other people rolling their eyes at the festivities or who are off to themselves as well. Make friends with them, or hook up with other people you know and make it a small party and not worry about the big party around you. And in the end, it's just an evening. Even the most miserable event is still only a few hours out of your life. Heck, the miserable ones give you the best stories later!

In the end, it's just one more of those little things that we do for the people we love--except you get to wear a fancy dress this time!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't wear any undies. You'll be smiling the whole time.

1/2 way through, whisper to your man that you aren't wearing any undies.

You'll leave soon after and you'll BOTH be smiling


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> Too much chance of being caught by my father or his friends.


Well....then they'll stop inviting you. :lol: Win/win.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Had some pre party fun today. :smthumbup: 

We are leaving in 1.5 hours. Be great to see my husband in a suit again. 

I know I am going to get some growls and caresses from my husband once I am dressed up.

We don't mind slow dancing; pretty hard to look stupid while just swaying and holding each other. 

Maybe we can just stick to slow songs.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

FirstYearDown said:


> Had some pre party fun today. :smthumbup:
> 
> We are leaving in 1.5 hours. Be great to see my husband in a suit again.
> 
> ...


I hope you're having fun!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, she looks gorgeous! Saw a pic.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks TG! I do clean up nice.

The food was amazing and so was seeing some of my aunts and cousins.

We left as the dancing started.


----------

